# difference between a jig saw and a sabre saw



## rogerw (Jan 14, 2011)

I was reading another blog in this forum where they referenced a jig saw not a sabre saw. Is there a difference?

I always thought they were the same thing just one of those tom*A*to - tom*O*to things.


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

No difference in my books. Sabre….Reciprocating… basically all the same function, blade moves back and forth. "Jigsaw", I believe, is the term made by a mfg with their tool (bosch, I think). Just like "sawzall" is milwalkee's name for the recip saw and "tiger saw" from porter-cable, etc…

The same way we call facial tissue "kleenex" and cola or soda pop, "coke"


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

This gets a little more complicated when you consider scroll saws and tools like scroll saws. A true scroll saw has arms at each end of the blade that move the blade up and down. Another variation only provides power from the bottom. The top is connected to a spring. Many people consider the variation with the spring to be a jig saw. This typeof jig saw is quite rare now.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Depends on how old the speaker is. What we now call a scroll saw was called a "jig saw" back in the 50's We had saber saws then too. An altogether different tool.


----------



## rogerw (Jan 14, 2011)

how'd y'all get off onto scroll saw?? i never said scroll saw, i know what that is. i just wanted to know if there was a difference between a jig saw and a sabre saw.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

from wikepedia (both )

The sabre saw (also saber saw) is a powered or unpowered hand-held reciprocating saw. The sabre saw consists of a reciprocating cutting implement, usually a toothed blade, to chiefly cut through wood and other various materials. (relative to the jigsaw) its primary use is to slice material handily, rather than using the traditional circular saw in the application of building homes. It's also an advantageous implement when cutting into tight crevices.

A jigsaw is a tool used for cutting arbitrary curves, such as stenciled designs or other custom shapes, into a piece of wood, metal, or other material. It can be used in a more artistic fashion than other saws, which typically cut in straight lines only. In this way, it is similar to the rasp and the chisel. Although a jigsaw can be used to cut arbitrary patterns, making a straight cut freehand is difficult even with a guide.

Traditional jigsaws are hand saws, consisting of a handle attached to a small, thin blade. The first jigsaw puzzles were made using this kind of un-powered saw. More modern jigsaws are power tools, made up of an electric motor and a reciprocating saw blade.

A jigsaw with a bevel function on the sole plate allows cutting angles of typically up to 45 degrees relative to the normal vertical stroke for cutting miter joints.

In the past, what are now usually called scroll saws were often referred to as jigsaws.

A Jigsaw may also be referred to, by some manufacture


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

rogerw, we got into scroll saws because the name waters have been muddied. I'm 70 and I've been woodworking since 7th grade. A scroll saw is a machine were the blade is tensioned between 2 arms and can cut on both the up & down stroke. A jig saw is a machine were the blade is tensioned between a driven jaw at the bottom & a spring on the top jaw. It cuts only on the down stroke. People are now calling the jig saw a ridged arm scroll saw. The saber saw is a machine were the blade is attached to a driven jaw on one end and nothing on the other end. My 1st shop class had a Rockwell saber saw setting in a corner and not used for safety reasons. This was a floor machine with a 2 ft. or so cast iron table and a 6 or 8 inch blade sticking up in the middle. Exactly what you would get when you mount a Bosch saber saw (AKA jig saw) under a table.

This has been a source of great distress on my part for years. I hate it when they change the names of things.

PS. That was most likely my blog.

Pop


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Roger, you ain't been on LJ long enough to know how it works. LOL.
I see that you are also a grandfather so you're no spring chicken. But, like Pop, what is now referred to as a scroll saw was once a jig saw and what is now a jig saw was once a saber saw. That's how we got to scroll saw.
How does LJ work? One question, 43 different answers, not always on point.
Go with the flow.

Lee


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

The jump to the term scroll saw made perfect sense to me. Where I live, you can't hardly find a scroll saw anywhere. When my first scroll saw died a horrible death, I went around town to see if anyone locally could at least order me one. On more than one occasion I was told, "sure, we have scroll saws in stock". Then the person who said that would promptly lead me down the aisle of their store to show me their wide selection of jig saws (or sabre saws if that's the term you want to use).
So, to your original post, sabre saw, jig saw, and scroll saw. They are all the same tool or all very different tools, depending on who you talk to.


----------



## rogerw (Jan 14, 2011)

Sorry if I sounded a little gruff last night. I was on my way to work and not in a motivated state of mind. My apologies to all. 

I've gotten several answers here but feel I am no less confused than before, no fault of y'all.

So, on that note they say a picture is worth a thousands words so to save on keystrokes…. 
This is what I have. The owners manual calls this a jig saw.









My father owned a similar-looking beast, with a cord of course as the only thing back then with batteries were flashlights and cars. It was called a saber saw.

Was, or is, there a difference in the way they operated or were used?

I also own what the manual calls a scroll saw. This is the one with the long arms with the removable blade that attaches at both ends. The blades resemble small coping saw blades. (please don't start talking about coping saws) lol

Roger


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

In my book the saw shown in the photo is a saber saw. In Bosch's book it's a jig saw. My book says Bosh is wrong. I have a Powermatic jig saw. That's according to Powermatic's book. Here's a photo.

Pop


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

The coping saw was the earliest form of scroll saws, before anyone thought of moving the blade mechanically. The saw was attached to a table or stand, and the wood was moved up and down to "scroll" cutouts.
Sorry, I just could not help throwing that little bit of history in for you after your last comment about NOT talking about it.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

My perception is: 
Jig saw is a power tool with short blade going back and forth,
SABRE saw is power tool with medium size blade, also going back and forth, 
Reciprocating saw is Larger power tool with Long blade still going back and forth.
I think it really is one of those Tom*a*to Tom*o*to things. Just one blade is larger than other.


----------



## JasonWagner (Sep 10, 2009)

Sabre saw is an older term and jig saw is a newer term in my books. 99% of people would call Pop's saw a scroll saw. As long as you know what's in your hand is what you need for the job…


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Powermatic calls this machine a Model 95 Jig Saw Mfg. in 1987.

Pop


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Here are a couple more Jig Saws:









Craftsman Model 40 Jig Saw. My 1st. power tool









Shopsmith "Magna" Jig Saw Purchased in the early 70s

Notice that the one thing these machines is that the up-stroke is "spring" powered. That's the difference between a scroll saw & a jig saw. The so called new name of "rigid arm scroll saw" is something new. I only saw this term for the 1st around 2 years ago. I guess this was an attempt to call these machines SOMETHING seeing that their real name had been grabbed by the saber manufacturers.

Pop


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Here, please allow me to mix it up some more. What is the difference between a jig saw and a bayonet saw? This comes from some Porter Cable tools that have crossed my path.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

A Jig









jig saw









sabersaw










Saber


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi Devann, A "bayonet" saw is another name for what I call a saber saw. Reciprocating blade attached to the machine at one end only. A P-C "Tiger-Saw" & Milwaukee "Sawzall" are referred to as reciprocating saws. These saws also fit my description of a saber saw, but they are a much more Powerful heavy duty contractor machine. Nothing delicate about these guys.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Friends, the Jig is up. Saws in this category are known as See-Saws, some see them as Sabre Saws, some see them as Jig Saws. Just keep them clean and in good condition so they they are not transformed into Eye-Saws.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice one Don


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Don! You my man have nailed the lid on this "never-ending" discussion. As Roger said "the jig is up." I'm a 70 year old geezer with my 70 year old names. These young whipper-snappers got their own names. So be it! Let's make a wooden something or other and call these machines whatever we want to. How about a "recipocatingscrolljiggerwhat-ma'-call-it"?

Pop


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

You left out the "do-jogger-thinga-ma-hickey" at the end of that "recipocatingscrolljiggerwhat-ma'-call-it".


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Pop..
That Craftsman is EXACTLY what I was given a few years ago. I'd love to get it working, but so far all I
can get is a buzzing that sounds like my airless sprayer !
Got it all cleaned up, new blades and everything ..
Hrumph !


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi racerglen, If it's giving out a loud buzzing it's working. What's inside this little guy is a huge electromagnetic with a steel plate on top. The steel plate has a hook for a pinned blade. The magnet pulls it down & the plate has enough stiffness & spring to bounce back up. That's the "motor". My saw lasted around 8 years. What broke was the hook on the plate broke off. Tried to have it welded. Added weight of weld defeated the spring action. To check if it's really working stick a small dowel or pencil down through the table hole and tern 'er on. If the dowel or pencil jumps up & down she's working. If the blade hooks on the lower hook that's all together There's not much else to this machine. If the buzz.is low & things are not bouncing check the plate & it's rubber spacers. Those rubber spacers wear out. Also there's a control on the bottom to increase or decrease the magnet power. Let me know how it goes.

Pop


----------



## rogerw (Jan 14, 2011)

*"Just keep them clean and in good condition so they they are not transformed into Eye-Saws."*

nyuk-nyuk

good one Roger!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

rogerw:
Thanks, I try.

nudge, nudge, wink, wink


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks Pop
I'll give it a go shortly !


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Pop..I'm not sure hijacking this thread over my old saw's the way to go ?
I can shift to a PM, or if anyone else is curious continue here.
Did tests last evening after work..it threw a bamboo skewer to the floor in the first test, I couldn't get a pencil/dowel down past the saw clip to the table..scared my sleeping son and his dashund pup with the blare of noise.
The saw clips are fine, it's actualy a Craftsman model 110.7760 but looks just like yours.
I got it to cut, new blade after snapping one, but requires a lot of push to get that cut.
It dosen't apear to have ever had a bottom cover plate, all that's down under is a nut and bolt in the middle.
Real vibrator, dancing about my bench top and shaking the blade guard off, so noisey I think ear protection's required. 
Any further thoughts ?
;-(


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

There never was a bottom plate. The plate I was talking about was on top of the magnet. It's the part that the lower blade hook is attached to. That nut on the bottom is an adjusting nut for the magnet. You have way too much vibration. Try tighting or loosening that nut and see what happens.

Pop


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Tightened the nut after trying loosening, noise and vibration very much reduced..with it tighter..
What dosen't make sense is the effort that's required to push the wood through the saw..I've made some tiny straight cuts, the kerf is smooth, but it's way too hard, and like I said..NEW BLADE ?..perhaps I must go deeper, like you said the rubber spacers wear out..? that'd allow less up and down maybe ?
I'd tried to find the old guy on the woodworking tools site to no avail, hoping for some sort of manual..
at least now it's somewhat quieter..I couldn't imagine the home craftsman setting it up on the kitchen table though..

;-)


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey Pop..that's one Sweet looking Powermatic…..uh…..whatever saw!


----------



## fredf (Mar 29, 2008)

racerglen blade set to cut on the down stroke? the spring on top wouldn't have enough ommph to cut on the upstroke!


----------



## RustyL (Jan 12, 2011)

I have a sabre saw my father gave me 35 years ago and it uses the same blades as my new B&D jig saw. There is no difference in the performance or capabilities of either, but I told my wife I needed a jig saw because I didn't have one. Works for me.
Rusty


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Fredf is right I didn't yell you that this is a jig saw. Only cuts on the down stroke. Don't use blades with up & down cut teeth. Be sure you install the blade with the teeth pointing down. That little saw isn't made for wood much over 1/2 inch. It cuts slow. Most of what I cut on mine was 1/4 or 3/16 in, apple crate material. This was in the 50s and I was a kid. The grocery stores would give them to you. The price was right for a kid with no money.

Rustyl - genius at work. There's an old woodworker's joke, Man on his death bed tells his wife " For God's sake don't sell those tools for what I told you I paid for them". A man's gotta do what a man's gotta do.

Popl


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Nope, using the right type blade, teeth pointing down, and I'm not trying to rip 2×4's or anything like that.
I wouldn't dare wack any of my apple crates today..the things are worth too much now, especialy the ones with orriginal logos on them ;-)
Guess it's time to open him up and take another look at his intestines..but at least we solved the loud buzzing..maybe a turn or more yet on that underside nut..

Thanks


----------



## gzr12 (Jan 20, 2013)

I am 68 years old, and have been working with wood since I was in junior high school.

Here are my definitions, based on what these items were called in the order I was introduced to them.

Basically the difference between a jigsaw and a sabre saw is that a jigsaw is usually mounted or set on a bench 
and both ends of the blade are secured, whereas a sabre saw is relatively portable and has only only one end of the blade secured. The blade of a jigsaw is relatively flimsy compared to a sabre saw. Also, the selection of blades available for a jigsaw is relatively limited compared to a sabre saw.

Reciprocating saws work like an old fashion hand saw, are portable, and have a large variety of blades available including an adapter, which I just purchased, which will accept a file, giving you a power file.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

My old Craftsman is labeled "Sabre Saw" but in a recent discussion with woodworkers who are probably a lot younger they assured me that a sabre saw is a Sawzall type and that "jigsaws" were never called sabre saws (despite the fact I have one labeled as such).


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I didn't believe what I *saw* in this forum!


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I used a piece of equipment called a "Jig Saw" in shop class in the mid 50's. I now have a 2012 "Jig saw" from Bosch, hand held. I also have a "saber saw" from Milwaukee called a "Sawsall". The longer I live the more confusing it gets.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Used to have one of them "Jigsaws". Everything seem to vibrate once you turned it on. The upper arm just Barely moving. The cut was with the blade just Shimmeying along, not really running up and down. I have also had an old green Sabresaw since the 70s, and an all-metal one before that. Still use the old Green Machine, though.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

A lot of confusion. I never hear the sabre saw term used much anymore.Guess its the
same as a Sawsal or recipricating saw, which I own.
As for jig saw.
Always thought of a handheld. The table mounted ones, a scroll saw.


----------



## RayInTheWeeds (Nov 27, 2015)

I just purchased a Craftsman jigsaw at an estate sale for $2, similar if not identical to the model 40 in picture posted by Pop on 1/24/2011. When I turn it on, it makes a terrible racket. The plate is moving the blade without problem. No amount of adjusting the not on the bottom makes any difference for the noise. When I disassembled it, I found no rubber spacers that Pop mentioned, so I assume they long ago disintegrated. What can I use to replace the rubber spacers?


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

http://woodworking.about.com/od/toolsequipment/qt/JigsawSabreSaw.htm


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

.
.


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

RayInTheWeeds, Those rubber spacers is what makes the saw work. The plate is held slightly up from the maginet. with out them the saw has less power. They were about 1/2 in. thick with a slot in the side that the plate fits in. They were somewhat stiff. You may be able to fabricate those on your own. A piece of rubber approx. 1/2 X 3/4 in. Slice a groove in the 1/2 in. side that the plate fits into tightly. Let me know if that works. That little saw was my first power tool. Got it for Christmas when I was in 6th grade. Dad & I saw a fellow demoing it at Sears. That fellow was my shop teacher for 7th, 8th & part of the 9th, Dad moved a lot so I went to shop classes all over the place. John Pennington taught me the basics I have used ever since.

PS. The nut at the bottom of the saw is adjusted for the best sawing.

Pop


----------



## MarcusM (Mar 29, 2010)

LOL JoeinGA…Jig saw, Sabre saw, been called both for as long as I can remember, and I'm over 60. If there's a difference it's only in the mind.; but surely we can continue to beat it! 

Kind regards, Mark


----------



## RayInTheWeeds (Nov 27, 2015)

Pop: After consulting the user manual for the Craftsman model 40 (found it at http://www.owwm.com/pubs/222/1779.pdf), I discovered the intact rubber spacers right where they belong. The manual mentions, "Do not be alarmed if a hammering is heard." Tightening the adjusting nut flattens the stroke-adjusting spring under the magnet, but it doesn't seem to reduce that hammering. Do you recall the saw always being extremely loud?
By the way, my saw has an on/off switch, not illustrated in the manual, possibly installed by a previous owner.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

It's highly likely that the Sears model 40 was made by Dremel. They made a hand held model configured much like a deep throated coping saw, called the "Moto Saw." My uncle gave me one when I was 8 or 9. The marketing pitch was their safety, and it was true, you couldn't cut yourself with one if you tried (and I did try). The stroke was so short that your flesh would just jiggle up and down, with no breaking of the skin. It was a horribly slow saw, but even so, I used to make stuff with it out of 3/4" pine (and thinner stuff too), from apple boxes, of course.

The so-called motor was just a solenoid that vibrated at 60 cycles per second, just like your AC power. If you tried to adjust it to get more cutting speed, you'd throw it out of phase and you'd get that awful racket.

They're a good saw for a young kid, except you wouldn't want him (or her) to get the idea that they can stick their fingers into any oscillating blade, which perhaps negates the safety aspect.

Mine is long gone (about 60 years ago), and I don't miss it a bit. I hope reading this part of the thread doesn't give me nightmares tonight.


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

OL JoeinGA…Jig saw, Sabre saw, been called both for as long as I can remember, and I'm over 60. If there's a difference it's only in the mind.; but surely we can continue to beat it! 

Kind regards, Mark

-Tilbilly Mark

Hi Mark, When I was in my 1st shop class we had over in the corner a real "sabre saw". It was considered too dangerous to be used. I think it was made by Rockwell. It was a floor machine with a cast iron table about 2 feet square. Coming up in the center was a blade attached on ONE end under a plate. We also had JIG SAWS made by Delta with the blade attached at BOTH ends like my Powermatic.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I found a "Woodworkers" version of the cartoon above … 
.
.


----------



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

Jig, Sabre, Bayonet were all used to label one of these










or Jig saw, fret or coping saw for one of theses










Like carbonated drinks it all depended upon time and place what you called a tool.

Likewise a Sabre saw label could be applied to not only the first pictured tool but also what was has been called a Reciprocating Saw, Sawzall, etc.










Confusing things further in industry I remember










this being called a jigsaw when I was young and much later as I got around to purchasing one it was renamed a Scroll saw.

-To bring in a part of my day job, the taxonomy for tools is overloaded with a many to many relationship. It is just the state of things


----------



## bob101 (Dec 14, 2008)

jig saw sabre saw =same thing


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

About the same difference in a used car, pre-titled car, and a pre-owned car. Same thing with a different way of saying it.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm in my late 50's and to me the photo is a jigsaw or Sabre saw,be cause back in the day it made fast easy turns like the 50's Sabre jet.(my guess).the other a scroll saw.and a circular saw a skil saw.Age and the part of the country your from has alot to do with names.And by the way my GF calls that a jumpy saw.
Like saying POP or soda.


----------

